# HP Logo loop after WebOS Doctor restore



## comhack (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, so I ended up somehow borking WebOS install on my Touchpad 32gb and tried to run WebOS Doctor to restore it. Anyway, I attemped this numerous times and it completes fine but then I get the HP logo for a few seconds and then it looks like it restarts. So pretty much, the HP logo keeps flashing on and off. Anyway, I know this device is next to impossible to brick. So can anyone point me into the another way to restore the device to factory? I can get into usb mode so I should be able to manually format/fix WebOS.

I setup Archlinux on the touchpad alongside Android/WebOS and then when I rebooted into WebOS, all of my icons were missing so I tried to tried to restore it using WebOS and that is when this started happening. I am currently in USB mode but do not know what else to do considering webos Doctor is not working. I run LInux on my desktop machines but do have a Win7 partition if needed.

Can anyone point me into the right direction to manually restore WebOS without WebOS doctor or another alternative?


----------



## comhack (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is the output from WebOS Doctor: http://pastebin.com/xvm9KN74


----------



## comhack (Nov 7, 2011)

I also tried ACMEUninstaller but I got the error: "Cannot Start LVM and Reboot!"


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Put your touchpad into bootie mode
Then go to cmd and type:
novaterm

In that console, after connecting to your Touchpad via USB (still in bootie mode) then type:
lvm
then:
lvs
then type:
lvremove store/name

where name is the volume you want to remove, like the arch-root or cm partitions

from there try booting again. if it doesn't then post back and ill provide a few more steps to try and get it working.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I was able to use info from this thread to correct a botched patition:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10671-andriod-partitions-question-4-devs/

Also of some help:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/


----------



## comhack (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I ended up following this guide to get it back up and running: http://forums.webosn...tml#post3271900

I am currently restoring all my apps. Can one of the Mods mark this thread as Solved?

Thanks


----------

